# Seed Storage?



## Nilla420 (Sep 26, 2006)

I received My White Widow and Super Skunk from the nirvana section of Dr. Chronic's site.  I was suprised how fast they got here. I ordered them on thursday and got them on tuesday.
   I just have a couple of questions.  I received to containers, one has SS written on it for Super Skunk I imagine.  I can't make out what is written on the other one, It looks like a scribble mark next to a B.  Should I be worried about those being something else besides White Widow?  Anybody have simular expierences in the past.  Whats has been Written on your WW containers in the past?
     Also Gonna take me a little bit to re-do grow room, how should I store my seeds?  Thank you.


----------



## Hick (Sep 27, 2006)

> how should I store my seeds?


..."cool and DRY"


----------



## 1HIGHGODDESS (Oct 14, 2006)

hmm, is plastic containers good? as in like...closed and put in a cool dry place like in your pantry.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 14, 2006)

yeah, I like to use those black 35mm film canisters. I keep mine in the cabinet. marked and dated.


----------



## Hick (Oct 15, 2006)

I store mine in the "crisper" drawer of the fridge. The viability seems to remain consistant for "years".


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 15, 2006)

How about throwing one of those "silica" packets in with them?  Anyone done that?


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 15, 2006)

I ordered these from the same place:

Dr.chronic "Biggie Small"

Nirvana AK48, Blue Mystic, White widow, and Indoor Mix

I will let you know what kind of markings come on the ww when they get here.


----------



## Hick (Oct 15, 2006)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> How about throwing one of those "silica" packets in with them?  Anyone done that?


Absolutely! a few grains of rice will work too.


----------

